# Duct Sizer



## RAMI GHANEM (3 يونيو 2007)

a software for duct sizing


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (3 يونيو 2007)

*AeroDuct.xls*

السلام عليكم
اريد منك برنامج لحساب pressure loss


aw program



Duct Static Pressure Loss Calculator


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (3 يونيو 2007)

RAMI GHANEM قال:


> a software for duct sizing


 

برنامج متميز جداا استخدمتة من فترة طويلة واعطي معي نتائج جيدة

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدكة (3 يونيو 2007)

الملف لا يعمل

لو سمحت ممكن رفعه مرة ثانية


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (4 يونيو 2007)

the file again hope it will work


----------



## الصانع (28 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا البرنامج القيم 

لقد قمت بتجربته ،،، 
حيث إني كنت بحاجة لمعرفة سرعة الهواء في الدكت عند cfm معلوم
وقد جاء هذا البرنامج بوقته ...
وعلى سبيل المثال ابعاد الدكت 42" بــ 16" ومقدار الــ cfm هي 4500 
وكانت نتيجة السرعة مقاربة ولكن ليست بدقة الدكتوليتر اليدوي و أما بالنسبة للمعامل الإحتكاك فقد أظهرها البرنامج قليلة جداً عن الحد المعقول و تختلف إختلاف كبير عن الدكتليتور اليدوي مع العلم بإني متأكد من صحة قرائتي للدكتليتر اليدوي ...

أرجوا الإفادة و التوضيح ... لأنه ليس من المعقول أن قراءة البرنامج خطأ لهذه الدرجة ؟؟؟

شكراً لسعت صدرك و جزاك الله خيراً

أخوك المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## ياسر الشحات محمد (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرعلى هذا امجهود


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (10 مايو 2009)

مشكو وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م شهاب (10 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية يا استاذ رامي 
م شهاب


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك مهندس رامي
انا استعمل البرنامج وهو من البرامج الرائعة


----------



## StarYam (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم 
وفقك الله


----------



## eng elbannan (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووور أخي على البرنامج - جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين


----------



## shady7791 (13 مارس 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا البرنامج


----------



## سالم عقيل (23 مارس 2011)

الصانع قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً على هذا البرنامج القيم
> 
> لقد قمت بتجربته ،،،
> حيث إني كنت بحاجة لمعرفة سرعة الهواء في الدكت عند cfm معلوم
> ...



أتمنى الإجابة على هذا السؤال 
وكذلك أود معرفة كيفية استخدام هذا البرنامج 

شكراً جزيلاً لكم


----------



## سالم عقيل (5 أبريل 2011)

رجاءً يا أساتذتي المهندسين 

كيف نستخدم هذا البرنامج .. هل من أحد يشرح لنا كيفية الإستخدام ؟؟؟؟


----------



## سالم عقيل (5 أبريل 2011)

أرجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم
Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## احمد بيو (19 أبريل 2011)

*كيف نستخدم هذا البرنامج .. هل من أحد يشرح لنا كيفية الإستخدام ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## rawadimad (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
اريد برنامج لحساب قياس الدكت (duct sizing) 

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد المكييف (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا كتير


----------



## محمد الفارسي (19 أكتوبر 2014)

ما شاء الله ممتاز انا كنت محتاج ابرنامج ده جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------

